# Not my photo



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Not my photo, but had to share with you guys










Here's what the FaceBook photographer says about it:

Jerry Birchfield‎
Started taking shots with my new A6500 today (18-105 kit). I think I will really like this camera. Thanks for looking!
iso:100, f4.0, 26mm, 1/250 sec. Then processed in Affinity photo, with some tone mapping.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Early days, but managed to "acquire" Affinity photo and add Googles Nik Collection plugins and it looks very useful :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nicked from 'Leenks' pics...


----------



## Cuppachino (Dec 23, 2017)

Faze said:


> Early days, but managed to "acquire" Affinity photo and add Googles Nik Collection plugins and it looks very useful :thumbsup:


 Nice picture.


----------

